# Brenner: Firmware-Update unter Linux?!?

## appelgebak

'N Abend,

ich habe hier den LG 4040B mit einer A300-er Firmware.

Ich täte ganz gerne das Ding auf eine neuere Version bringen, damit er mit meinen Rohlingen auch vierfach brennt. 

Habe kein Windoof zur verfügung, nur unter einer VMWare-session, aber damit kann ich zwar von der DVD lesen und brennen, aber das blöde Firmware-Proggi findet den Brenner nicht.

Habe ihn extra an Secondary Master ( ohne Slave ) gehängt, Mörder-Berechtigungen (777) auf /dev/hdc gegeben - nix!.

Wie macht ihr sowas?

Appel

----------

## Moorenkopf

Warum machst du den Thread denn bitte gleich 2 mal auf?

----------

## Lenz

Sicher nicht absichtlich. Trotzdem den hier [dup]pen, Mods!

----------

## amne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Sicher nicht absichtlich. Trotzdem den hier [dup]pen, Mods!

 

Zu Befehl!

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311017-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

